# GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a $500 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*







Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics has team up to give away TWO $500 Shopping Sprees for use at GIK Acoustics online store.

*Two lucky winners will get to spend $500 each at GIK Acoustics.*


Qualification period is from _*February 15, 2011 through May 15, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by March 31, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after May 15, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
*You must post and explain your shopping list in the If I win... thread.*
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by posting in this thread below ONLY AFTER you have qualified. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Best of luck... :T

*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the discussion thread HERE!*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I'm qualified!!! Of course, I don't think I'll be waiting that long to place my order. :T


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

I am qualified and would love a shot at this great prize. Thanks


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Qualified as well.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, now I'm qualified - count me in! Need GoM!!!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Please enter me in the drawing. 



*Semper Fi*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. All the best to everyone who enters for this great prize


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe I'm now qualified. 

Thanks for the motivation to post and think about my needs. I've worked through some of my goals, and received some tolerant and helpful advice.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, I'm definitely good. Count me in--way in please.

Dan


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I am now qualified. Please count me in! It is going to be a long wait. I wonder who the one other lucky winner will be?


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I think that I am qualified...and I want my name in the bucket. Thanks to the shack for hosting what looks like another great draw. Good luck everyone


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I'm qualified, so count me in too, Thanks!


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified. Please add me!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm qualified, please enter me in the giveaway! I'll post REW graphs...I promise!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in....Good luck to all...:clap:


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

I made it! Sign me up... :wave:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would love to enter, sign me up please


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm qualified...this would go a really long way in my new theater build!!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am qualified!
What a great giveaway to tame my room! Of course........will post review and photos of install.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway - thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

I am qualified and would definately like a chance at winning this. Considering I am a college student who is working on a budget if I win this it will definately help out to making my current theater with better quality!


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am qualified for this one! This would be great for my new family room/theater room I am planning on finishing in my basement!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'm qualified and I'd like to be entered.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm fairly certain I'm qualified and would love to enter this contest


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I have qualified and would like to be entered into the GIK $500 Shopping Spree.


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I am qualified and also looking forward to finally getting my room treated and not looking at my wife and saying "What did they say?!?" because of dialog clarity issues.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe I am qualified...count me in.

Thanks for continuing offer these excellent prizes.


----------

